# New Puppy...



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cut! :biggrin1: I broke down and took Tori to the groomer last week. I decided to have her professionally done because I wanted to get rid of her topknot and I didn't want to do it myself for fear of making her look like a goofball. Anyhow, here's what my "new puppy" looks like


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a doll!  Her fur looks like black velvet!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous, Leslie! I love Tori's new Do!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, she looks so cute and we can finally see her beautiful face! :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great cut! She looks fantastic!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks absolutely adorable! One of the best puppy cuts we've seen!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I HEART Tori...she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

She is Gorgeous!!! Congrats on the best puppy cut I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

she is adorable! Beautiful cut.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks gorgeous and her hair looks so glossy and healthy! That groomer is definitely a keeper! I bet Tori feels better, too!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks GREAT! She looks happy about it too.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

krandall said:


> She looks absolutely adorable! One of the best puppy cuts we've seen!


I agree. Adorable. Puppy cuts can go good or bad. This one is wonderful.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful cut - and she looks SO soft!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

She is beautiful and the cut looks great!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie, I love it. What a gorgeous cut . . . and what a beautiful girl.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

PRECIOUS!!!  That's a really cute cut!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for your compliments! I was pretty apprehensive about having it done. Jacqui is right, these cuts can go good or bad. I need her to be pretty much maintenance free because she'll be spending several weeks with my DD who has 4 children. Since DD's being kind enough to take care of her for me, I didn't want to ask her to add grooming to her already busy schedule. But, rather than do it myself, I took her to a groomer because I needed someone who could do her face/head better than I can. I'm very happy with how she looks. Not only did this groomer do what I asked her to, she only had Tori in her shop for a little over an hour! :thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The groomer did a fantastic job. The one I use also does them in a little over an hour each. I hate leaving them all day.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

What a great puppy cut. Tori looks so cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have to agree - Tori looks absolutely beautiful and you need to definitely keep that groomer - what a wonderful job! Did she bathe AND cut Tori in that hour???


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I sure don't understand how that is even possible!!!! I would love to watch these groomers work, to see what I do wrong! Maybe it's all about your equiptment. The better the equiptment, the more efficient you can be with your time! It sure is incredible to me and then to come away with such an awesome cut! Wow.....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tori looks lovely, like a little black bear,so cuddly.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Adorable...I agree one hour, that is wonderful...and I know she feels like she has a new spring outfit!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with everyone Wonderful job...she looks so pretty!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie. You got me. I was sure you were going to surprise us. Tori is adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, she did the bath, including ears & nails, and cut in an hour. Stacy, you're right, it's all about the equipment. I took this from their website:

_We specialize in high end equipment for grooming,
Including Hydrosurge Bathing System,
High-speed drying system, No cage drying,
All done by hand
Hand scissoring for dogs_

I was told the bathing and drying take only about 20 minutes for most dogs. They said little short-coated ones can be done in even _less_ time


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Leslie. You got me. I was sure you were going to surprise us. Tori is adorable.


:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She looks wonderful! I love the darker color around her feet!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks great, the first time I saw Tori I thought she was beautiful!!!! Like everyone else said she looks soooo soft.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Just darling and such a great cut! Reminds me so much of Kirby when he is first groomed ~ Tori is so so cute and I love the name!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

She looks amazing..need to refer this thread in the matt thread..I'm going to do that now


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a cutie! They always always look like puppies with their short haircuts.

Your groomer did a great job. I see you live in SoCal...anywhere near Newport Beach, always looking for a good groomer?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie~ Probably not near enough. We're in Claremont, about 45 min. inland from Newport Beach. Maybe not "groomer close" but, definitely "play date close" :biggrin1:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Debbie~ Probably not near enough. We're in Claremont, about 45 min. inland from Newport Beach. Maybe not "groomer close" but, definitely "play date close" :biggrin1:


Drats, you would think in Newport Beach, the land of small designer dogs, I could find a good groomer, but I have been through 5 in the past two years...

Definitely up for a play date!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Leslie - I just saw this thread.
They did a FABULOUS JOB!!! YOu are right - she is like a new puppy!!! It think that the new cut makes it so much easier to see her beautiful face and get some good photos!!!

You go girl Tori!!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's one nice puppy cut. You and the groomer deserve a treat.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Leslie said:


> _ Including Hydrosurge Bathing System,_


What is hydrosurge bathing?

She looks adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> What is hydrosurge bathing?
> 
> She looks adorable.


Check out Pet Edge's page on it. There's also a link on that page to a video showing what the professional Hydrosurge system is and how it works.

Hydrosurge Bath Pro 5.1 bathing system

Hydrosurge also makes the RapidBath system for home use.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie, I've been thinking of you. Have a good trip and make sure your DD sends you photos/video in your absence.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow! I want one! If I still groomed..I would certainly invest in one of those!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love her puppycut!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tori looks beautiful in her new hairstyle. Love that you can see her face!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Geri. If by chance I can manage to get into your "neck of the woods" I'll let you know. I'm gonna guess, with the way her 4, 7, 9 and 17 yr. olds keep her hopping, the last thing on DD's mind will be taking pix of Tori and I totally understand that.

Dale bought the RapidBath for Cicero a few years ago. Here's the thread she started, unfortunately the pix of him have been removed  But, she definitely liked it. Seems like the only downside is you have to use their shampoo. However, several were suggesting possible ways of refilling the cartridges  I saw the RapidBath @ PetSmart today for $45.


----------

